# Lionel 249 electrical requirements



## paook (Feb 24, 2011)

What are the electrical requirements for running a Lionel 249? (What transformer was originally paired with this train?)

My parents gave me the Lionel 249 from my youth to share with my son. It was recently cleaned and tidied up by a knowledgeable person at the local train hobby store. He says he had it running like a top.

We have tried running the train with a Lionel #4660 transformer (both AC & DC) and a Lionel type 4125 transformer. Neither of these got the train running, but it did make humming and straining noises like it was kinda wanting to.

After trying the transformers out recently, I remembered that this 249 actually never worked with either of these transformers. I know the transformers work because a different (more modern) train ran/still runs fine with either of them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AC, the 249 is a Scout. Try a 1015 or 1033 for more power.

What is the modern train cab number? The 4660 is a DC transformer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm 99.99% sure it'll run with the 1033 that T-Man mentions. The 4125 is an anemic 25 watt transformer, that's probably not going to get the job done.


----------



## paook (Feb 24, 2011)

The modern train I mentioned is half a continent away and I'd be guessing on Google images. I'll find a 1033 and give it a try.

My dad flew the train set out in his carry-on luggage. We were wondering how much extra attention he would get at security for all the wires sticking out of his bag...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any decent AC transformer will do the trick. You don't specifically need a 1033, that just happens to be a very common post-war transformer.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Paook,

To be clear, there are two distinctly different 249 locos ... prewar tinplate, and postar Scout from 1958. I have two of the latter.

The latter 249 was offered ONLY in 1958 as part of the #1590 set, which had a #1015 40W transformer.

The postwar 249 will run with just about any AC transformer ... it doesn't need much power. I've had it cruising with the 40W 1015 transformer, and I suspect even a 25W transformer would get it moving without too many cars in tow.

The 249 motor is a bit of an unusual beast. It has a two-position e-unit that toggles between either of two field windings around the field coil to change loco direction. Most other Lionel locos use a more conventional 3-position (f-n-r) e-unit that flips the direction of current through a single winding field coil.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, his 249 could just need a little assistance.


----------



## paook (Feb 24, 2011)

The 1033 works great, guys! Thanks. Our cats were fascinated by the train running around. Our two year old won't know of this train's existence until he's a number of years older - for now, Brio is enough.

We had tried running it with a 25W transformer, but it didn't give enough power to start moving without any cars or the tender.


How big of a layout can a single 1033 power? We don't have much track for it right now anyways, but who knows in the future. Just a figure-8 so far.

(Our 249 is the 1958 version)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not the size of the layout as much as what is on the layout. As long as you have decent feeders to the tracks, the 1033 will be fine for a single train.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If a 25 watt transformer wouldn't run the engine by itself, I am suspicious that your LHS didn't lube the engine properly. Lionel supplied 25 watt transformers with their Scout sets in the early 50s. I had a scout with a 35 watt transformer and it ran the engine with tender and 4 cars just fine on the lowest voltage setting. Check and see if the wheels turn freely. Make sure the transformer has voltage coming out of it. You can just touch a wire to both terminals and see if you get sparks. 

Bruce Baker


----------

